# In Darkness take Me ~~~ Madara x Itachi



## Ange (May 15, 2008)

Madara takes Itachi in darkness. PWP. Rated M for Mature
For  the Madara x Itachi FC




Inspired by this picture.....



Rawr. This is a drabble collection so i will be updating it. Possibly. Unless my brain fries out of my head, like it is poised to do at any second if i disobey it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

dude..... you know that they are related right??? it's gross but hey! two emos liken each other is okay with me! i support emos!


----------



## Ange (May 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> dude..... you know that they are related right??? it's gross but hey! two emos liken each other is okay with me! i support emos!




yah, i know they're related. It is just another form of uchihacest, which i support.

Congrats on first reply, though


----------



## Ange (May 17, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!*

Yay!!


M for Mature. Itachi abuse, Madara rage.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

wow... two emos having forced sex... how reasonable. and god itachi! why do you take that? you should fight back man!! fight the bigger man, man!! CAUSE THE MAN IS CONTROLLING US MAN!! AND THE BIG MAN SHOULD SUFFER UNDER THE LITTLE MAN, MAN!!!! *takes a drag* ooohhh... that's good!


----------



## Ange (May 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> wow... two emos having forced sex... how reasonable. and god itachi! why do you take that? you should fight back man!! fight the bigger man, man!! CAUSE THE MAN IS CONTROLLING US MAN!! AND THE BIG MAN SHOULD SUFFER UNDER THE LITTLE MAN, MAN!!!! *takes a drag* ooohhh... that's good!



Rawr!! getting a bit ferocious aren't we? 

Madara is stronger than Itachi and, really, Itachi has just never been in a rape situation before, so by the time he realizes what is happening Madara is already riding him like a pony.



I unleash my inner sadist upon Itachi. Behold the result of my corruption!! 

Rawr!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

wow.... i still would have expected itachi to fight back and all... youknow... he is sort of a person who doesn't just do absolutly nothing.


----------



## Ange (May 17, 2008)

i'm thinking that he was kinda shocked that Madara was raping him, they kinda had a trust thing going on and by the time itachi would have fought back madara already had him pinned and was hurting him.

i actually have no idea why i wrote it like that, it was one of those 'i-haven't-slept-for-twenty-hours-and-it's-three-in-the-morning' type things.

i just wrote until i got the idea out of my head.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

dude..... it was three in the morning where you are? sweet...


----------



## Ange (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> dude..... it was three in the morning where you are? sweet...



Yep!  

*insert slightly hysterical laughter here*

but thankfully i've started down the road to sanity-recovery.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

GASP!! AND ANOTHER GASP!! YOU'RE LIKE ME!! YEA!! I FOUND ANOTHER ONE!! HUG!!!


----------



## Ange (May 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> GASP!! AND ANOTHER GASP!! YOU'RE LIKE ME!! YEA!! I FOUND ANOTHER ONE!! HUG!!!



 *GASP* 

you mean that you stay up at all hours of the night too? 

I have been officially nocturnal for over a month!!

*more hysterical laughter* i have forgotten what the noon sun looks like!!

I'm only awake at dawn and dusk! it's beginning to drive me insane.

*insane laughter*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

YEAHS!! HUG!! really? i have, then i hissed and closed the bedroom door...


----------



## Lust (May 18, 2008)

awesome....


----------



## Ange (May 18, 2008)

@ Clara

yeah, my room has only northern exposure...and blackout curtains....

 @ Silver

thank you!!

Rawr!


----------

